# Rule of thirds



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

a simple poll. would this photo look better was it cropped with the dragonfly placed either left or right of dead centre?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

That would look better cropped, but not too much. Keeping the picture in proportion, I'd personally crop it to just remove that blade of grass on the right hand side - Summat like this :wink:









Otherwise, it's a beautiful close-up of an often difficult subject ray:


----------

